# PSD Runtime Error Message



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey guys,

This site is awesome and you guys do a great job here!

I am getting a PSD runtime application error every time I turn on my computer. Any help you can offer is very much appreciated!

The first box says:

PSDrt.exe Application Error 
The instruction at "0x00acdf7f" referenced memory at "0x00000000". The m emory could not be "read".
Click on OK to terminate the program.
Click on CANCEL to debug the program.

Second box:

PSD Runtime Application
PSD Runtime Application has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. 
(Send error report to Microsoft)

Here is the HijackThis log file:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:43:11 AM, on 2/6/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Drive Encryption\HpFkCrypt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchksrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxtcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe
C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IfxPsdSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcnet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\UNS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\Sierra Wireless\Win32\Unicode\SWIHPWMI.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\AKB93B.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\CNTAoSMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\bin\asghost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchk.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe
C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Embedded Security Software\PSDrt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dwwin.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hp.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.hp.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Credential Manager for HP ProtectTools - {DF21F1DB-80C6-11D3-9483-B03D0EC10000} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ItIEAddIn.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [atchk] "C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchk.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTHOSTTR] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IFXSPMGT] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe /NotifyLogon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CognizanceTS] rundll32.exe C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\IAM\Bin\ASTSVCC.dll,RegisterModule
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDF Complete] "C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WatchDog] C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OfficeScanNT Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe" -HideWindow
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\Sminst\Recguard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\WINDOWS\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Scheduler] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: E-mail.lnk = ?
O4 - Startup: Internet.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: DVD Check.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1227686338171
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: APSHook.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: OneCard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ASWLNPkg.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology System Status Service (atchksrv) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchksrv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.8.809.23506 (GoogleDesktopManager-092308-165331) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Drive Encryption Service (HpFkCryptService) - SafeBoot International - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Drive Encryption\HpFkCrypt.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Roxio MyDVD Basic v9\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Security Platform Management Service (IFXSpMgtSrv) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe
O23 - Service: Trusted Platform Core Service (IFXTCS) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxtcs.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScanNT RealTime Scan (ntrtscan) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe
O23 - Service: PC Angel (PCA) - SoftThinks - C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\PCAngel.exe
O23 - Service: PDF Document Manager (pdfcDispatcher) - PDF Complete Inc - C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Personal Secure Drive service (PersonalSecureDriveService) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IfxPsdSv.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Net (rpcnet) - Absolute Software Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcnet.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: SWIHPWMI - Sierra Wireless Inc. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\Sierra Wireless\Win32\Unicode\SWIHPWMI.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScan NT Listener (tmlisten) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\UNS.exe

--
End of file - 12294 bytes


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Are you still having this problem? If so, do the following:

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here* or *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer,please do so immediatly.*

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation.
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program.
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._)
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button.
Click the *Scanning Control* tab.
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._
_Scan for tracking cookies._
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen.
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*.
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*.
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*.
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*".
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*".
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu.
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*".
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._
_Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply._

Click *Close* to exit the program.

Please include the *MBAM log, SAS log and a fresh HijackThis log *in your next reply

Regards

eddie


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

MBAM Log

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.33
Database version: 1745
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3

2/10/2009 4:52:40 PM
mbam-log-2009-02-10 (16-52-40).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 55107
Time elapsed: 3 minute(s), 23 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 1
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 1

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\cognizancets (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ASTSVCC.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 02/10/2009 at 05:41 PM

Application Version : 4.25.1012

Core Rules Database Version : 3750
Trace Rules Database Version: 1716

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:42:25

Memory items scanned : 703
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 454
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 66467
File threats detected : 12

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\User\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\User\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
D:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
D:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
D:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
D:\Documents and Settings\dwesterhaus\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
D:\Documents and Settings\dwesterhaus\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
D:\Documents and Settings\dwesterhaus\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
D:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
D:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
D:\Documents and Settings\user\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt

Trojan.WinBo32
D:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\COMBOPLUSCTL.OCX


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:37:03 PM, on 2/10/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Drive Encryption\HpFkCrypt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchksrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxtcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe
C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IfxPsdSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcnet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\UNS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\Sierra Wireless\Win32\Unicode\SWIHPWMI.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\BGF7B8.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\CNTAoSMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\bin\asghost.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchk.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe
C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.EXE
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hp.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.hp.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Credential Manager for HP ProtectTools - {DF21F1DB-80C6-11D3-9483-B03D0EC10000} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ItIEAddIn.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [atchk] "C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchk.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTHOSTTR] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IFXSPMGT] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe /NotifyLogon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDF Complete] "C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WatchDog] C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OfficeScanNT Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe" -HideWindow
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\Sminst\Recguard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\WINDOWS\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Scheduler] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: E-mail.lnk = ?
O4 - Startup: Internet.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: DVD Check.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1227686338171
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: APSHook.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: OneCard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ASWLNPkg.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology System Status Service (atchksrv) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchksrv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.8.809.23506 (GoogleDesktopManager-092308-165331) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Drive Encryption Service (HpFkCryptService) - SafeBoot International - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Drive Encryption\HpFkCrypt.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Roxio MyDVD Basic v9\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Security Platform Management Service (IFXSpMgtSrv) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe
O23 - Service: Trusted Platform Core Service (IFXTCS) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxtcs.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScanNT RealTime Scan (ntrtscan) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe
O23 - Service: PC Angel (PCA) - SoftThinks - C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\PCAngel.exe
O23 - Service: PDF Document Manager (pdfcDispatcher) - PDF Complete Inc - C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Personal Secure Drive service (PersonalSecureDriveService) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IfxPsdSv.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Net (rpcnet) - Absolute Software Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcnet.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: SWIHPWMI - Sierra Wireless Inc. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\Sierra Wireless\Win32\Unicode\SWIHPWMI.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScan NT Listener (tmlisten) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\UNS.exe

--
End of file - 12424 bytes


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks a lot Eddie!

Here are the logs as requested!

After running these applications, I got a Windows Update Yellow Shield. Updated it.

I still get the PSD Runtime Error Message.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, looks like it may not be malware related, but can you just do the following scans as well, to make sure:

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.

*Caution: This program is for Windows 2000, XP and Vista only*


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

---------


Download *random's system information tool (RSIT)* by *random/random* from *here*.
*It is important that is saved to your desktop.*
Double click on *RSIT.exe* to run *RSIT*.
Click *Continue* at the disclaimer screen.
Once it has finished, two logs will open. Please post the contents of both *log.txt* (<<will be maximized) and *info.txt* (<<will be minimized)

==============

However, the actual error message you're getting is related to the software Infineon Personal Secure Drive by Infineon Technologies AG.

In the log above, these are the entries:

*O23 - Service: Trusted Platform Core Service (IFXTCS) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxtcs.exe
O23 - Service: Personal Secure Drive service (PersonalSecureDriveService) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IfxPsdSv.exe
*

Do you use a Personal Secure Drive? Not sure what it is, but is it a sperate drive that is installed?

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, there is also a file that MBAM found that looks strange. Can you do the following:

1. Click the Start Menu.
2. Click Run.
3. Type in "mbam.exe /developer", without the quotes.
4. Run the same type of scan you did before and save the logfile and post it. 


eddie


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

Logfile of random's system information tool 1.05 (written by random/random)
Run by User at 2009-02-17 23:36:46
Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3
System drive C: has 50 GB (51%) free of 98 GB
Total RAM: 2031 MB (61% free)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:36:52 PM, on 2/17/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Drive Encryption\HpFkCrypt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchksrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxtcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe
C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IfxPsdSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcnet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\UNS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\Sierra Wireless\Win32\Unicode\SWIHPWMI.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\JB80FC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\CNTAoSMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\bin\asghost.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchk.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe
C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.EXE
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\User\Desktop\RSIT.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\User.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hp.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.hp.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Credential Manager for HP ProtectTools - {DF21F1DB-80C6-11D3-9483-B03D0EC10000} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ItIEAddIn.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [atchk] "C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchk.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTHOSTTR] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IFXSPMGT] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe /NotifyLogon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDF Complete] "C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WatchDog] C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OfficeScanNT Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe" -HideWindow
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\Sminst\Recguard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\WINDOWS\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Scheduler] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: E-mail.lnk = ?
O4 - Startup: Internet.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: DVD Check.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1227686338171
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: APSHook.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: OneCard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ASWLNPkg.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology System Status Service (atchksrv) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchksrv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.8.809.23506 (GoogleDesktopManager-092308-165331) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Drive Encryption Service (HpFkCryptService) - SafeBoot International - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Drive Encryption\HpFkCrypt.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Roxio MyDVD Basic v9\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Security Platform Management Service (IFXSpMgtSrv) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe
O23 - Service: Trusted Platform Core Service (IFXTCS) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxtcs.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScanNT RealTime Scan (ntrtscan) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe
O23 - Service: PC Angel (PCA) - SoftThinks - C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\PCAngel.exe
O23 - Service: PDF Document Manager (pdfcDispatcher) - PDF Complete Inc - C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Personal Secure Drive service (PersonalSecureDriveService) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IfxPsdSv.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Net (rpcnet) - Absolute Software Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcnet.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: SWIHPWMI - Sierra Wireless Inc. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\Sierra Wireless\Win32\Unicode\SWIHPWMI.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScan NT Listener (tmlisten) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\UNS.exe

--
End of file - 12513 bytes

======Scheduled tasks folder======

C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job

======Registry dump======

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3}]
Adobe PDF Link Helper - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll [2008-06-11 75128]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}]
Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll [2009-02-06 320920]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}]
Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll [2009-02-06 34816]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{DF21F1DB-80C6-11D3-9483-B03D0EC10000}]
Credential Manager for HP ProtectTools - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ItIEAddIn.dll [2006-11-20 71192]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C}]
JQSIEStartDetectorImpl Class - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll [2009-02-06 73728]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SoundMAXPnP"=C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe [2007-01-05 872448]
"SoundMAX"=C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe [2006-07-13 729088]
"atchk"=C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchk.exe [2007-04-10 404248]
"PTHOSTTR"=C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE [2007-01-09 145184]
"IFXSPMGT"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe [2007-02-15 677408]
"SynTPEnh"=C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe [2008-03-28 1040384]
"Cpqset"=C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe [2007-05-03 57344]
"PDF Complete"=C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe [2007-05-08 331552]
"hpWirelessAssistant"=C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe [2007-03-01 472776]
"QlbCtrl"=C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe [2007-11-06 177456]
"WatchDog"=C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe [2007-05-23 192512]
"OfficeScanNT Monitor"=C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe [2007-05-07 702072]
"DAEMON Tools-1033"=C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe [2004-03-12 81920]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"=C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe [2008-06-12 34672]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"=C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe [2009-02-06 136600]
"Dell Photo AIO Printer 942"=C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe [2005-04-28 294912]
"DellMCM"=C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe [2004-07-27 262144]
"HP Software Update"=C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe [2007-05-08 54840]
"Google Desktop Search"=C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe [2008-10-26 30192]
"Recguard"=C:\WINDOWS\Sminst\Recguard.exe [2005-12-20 1187840]
"Reminder"=C:\WINDOWS\Creator\Remind_XP.exe [2006-03-09 806912]
"Scheduler"=C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe [2006-10-09 697976]
"QuickTime Task"=C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe [2008-11-04 413696]
"iTunesHelper"=C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [2008-11-20 290088]
"DLBUCATS"=rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll []

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
""= []
"StartCCC"=C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe [2006-11-10 90112]
"ctfmon.exe"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe [2008-04-14 15360]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"=C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe [2009-01-15 1830128]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Bluetooth.lnk - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
DVD Check.lnk - C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe

C:\Documents and Settings\User\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
E-mail.lnk - 
Internet.lnk -

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLS"="APSHook.dll C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\!SASWinLogon]
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll [2008-12-22 356352]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\AtiExtEvent]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.dll [2007-04-10 114688]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\OneCard]
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ASWLNPkg.dll [2007-02-06 74240]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\WgaLogon]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaLogon.dll [2008-09-05 241704]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll [2006-10-18 133632]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}"=C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll [2008-05-26 304128]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"=C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL [2008-05-13 77824]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"notification packages"=SbHpNp
scecli
ASWLNPkg

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Wdf01000.sys]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\Wdf01000.sys]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"dontdisplaylastusername"=0
"legalnoticecaption"=
"legalnoticetext"=
"shutdownwithoutlogon"=1
"undockwithoutlogon"=1

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=145
"NoDrives"=08000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE:*:Enabled:Microsoft Office Outlook"
"C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe"="C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe:*:Enabled:Bonjour"
"C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe:*:Enabled:Scheduler "
"C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes"
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe"="C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe:*:Enabled:Firefox"
"C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\www.macromedia.com\bin\octoshape\octoshape.exe"="C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\www.macromedia.com\bin\octoshape\octoshape.exe:*:Enabled:Octoshape add-in for Adobe Flash Player"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{048aff9e-9fe3-11dd-8801-002186ad2b43}]
shell\AutoRun\command - G:\LaunchU3.exe -a

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{1f771b8a-b2d8-11dd-882c-00215c300833}]
shell\AutoRun\command - G:\wd_windows_tools\WDSetup.exe

======List of files/folders created in the last 1 months======

2009-02-17 23:36:46 ----D---- C:\rsit
2009-02-10 20:49:03 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB960715$
2009-02-10 20:48:52 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK
2009-02-10 16:55:58 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2009-02-10 16:55:50 ----D---- C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2009-02-10 16:55:50 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2009-02-10 16:55:34 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2009-02-10 16:48:16 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-02-10 16:48:11 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-02-10 16:48:10 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2009-02-06 08:51:51 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\javaws.exe
2009-02-06 08:51:51 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\javaw.exe
2009-02-06 08:51:51 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\java.exe
2009-02-06 08:51:51 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-02-01 19:04:25 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Dl_cats
2009-02-01 18:23:43 ----D---- C:\Dell942
2009-02-01 17:35:59 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Help
2009-02-01 13:43:20 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Personal Finance
2009-01-31 21:53:54 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\FileOpen
2009-01-30 08:59:53 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\XPSViewer
2009-01-30 08:59:32 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies
2009-01-30 08:58:25 ----N---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsshhdr.dll
2009-01-30 08:58:25 ----N---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\prntvpt.dll
2009-01-30 08:58:24 ----N---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpssvcs.dll
2009-01-30 08:58:24 ----D---- C:\5816e01ee449a200bc
2009-01-30 08:58:01 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\SxsCaPendDel

======List of files/folders modified in the last 1 months======

2009-02-17 23:36:47 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
2009-02-17 23:35:40 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Temp
2009-02-17 19:59:58 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2009-02-17 17:40:09 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32
2009-02-17 17:40:09 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2009-02-17 17:37:39 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\SMINST
2009-02-17 17:35:31 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcnetp.exe
2009-02-17 17:35:28 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcnet.dll
2009-02-17 17:35:27 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\log.txt
2009-02-17 16:44:47 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt
2009-02-16 10:29:53 ----HD---- C:\WINDOWS\inf
2009-02-16 10:29:53 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS
2009-02-16 10:29:52 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2
2009-02-10 20:50:13 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Debug
2009-02-10 20:50:05 ----SHD---- C:\WINDOWS\Installer
2009-02-10 20:50:00 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2009-02-10 20:49:01 ----HD---- C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$
2009-02-10 20:48:43 ----RSHDC---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache
2009-02-10 20:48:40 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer
2009-02-10 20:48:30 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates
2009-02-10 16:55:50 ----RD---- C:\Program Files
2009-02-10 16:55:34 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files
2009-02-10 16:48:14 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
2009-02-07 14:43:35 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Minidump
2009-02-06 08:51:27 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Java
2009-02-06 08:42:55 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2009-02-03 15:21:12 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
2009-02-01 19:04:26 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942
2009-02-01 18:24:53 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ReinstallBackups
2009-01-31 21:54:56 ----SHD---- C:\RECYCLER
2009-01-31 21:28:43 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Brown & Herbranson
2009-01-30 10:03:58 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET
2009-01-30 10:03:56 ----RSD---- C:\WINDOWS\assembly
2009-01-30 09:06:40 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS
2009-01-30 08:59:48 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\en-us
2009-01-30 08:59:46 ----D---- C:\Program Files\MSBuild
2009-01-30 08:59:40 ----RSD---- C:\WINDOWS\Fonts
2009-01-30 08:58:57 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool
2009-01-27 08:25:38 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

======List of drivers (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======

R1 intelppm;Intel Processor Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys [2008-04-13 36352]
R1 kbdhid;Keyboard HID Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys [2008-04-13 14592]
R1 PersonalSecureDrive;PersonalSecureDrive; C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\psd.sys [2007-01-23 39080]
R1 RsvLock;RsvLock; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RsvLock.sys [2007-02-07 5808]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV; \??\C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS []
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL; \??\C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.sys []
R1 WmiAcpi;Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys [2008-04-13 8832]
R2 irda;IrDA Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irda.sys [2008-04-13 88192]
R2 mdmxsdk;mdmxsdk; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys [2006-06-19 12672]
R2 rimmptsk;rimmptsk; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys [2007-02-24 39936]
R2 tmcomm;tmcomm; \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tmcomm.sys []
R2 TmFilter;Trend Micro Filter; \??\C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\TmXPFlt.sys []
R2 TmPreFilter;Trend Micro PreFilter; \??\C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\TmPreFlt.sys []
R2 VSApiNt;Trend Micro VSAPI NT; \??\C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\VSApiNt.sys []
R3 Accelerometer;Accelerometer; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Accelerometer.sys [2006-10-17 22016]
R3 ADIHdAudAddService;ADI UAA Function Driver for High Definition Audio Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ADIHdAud.sys [2007-01-09 288768]
R3 AEAudio;AE Audio Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AEAudio.sys [2006-08-06 93952]
R3 Arp1394;1394 ARP Client Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys [2008-04-13 60800]
R3 ati2mtag;ati2mtag; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys [2007-04-10 1989120]
R3 ATSWPDRV;AuthenTec TruePrint USB Driver (SwipeSensor); C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ATSwpDrv.sys [2007-02-22 140680]
R3 btaudio;Bluetooth Audio Device; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\btaudio.sys [2007-02-14 530861]
R3 BTDriver;Bluetooth Virtual Communications Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\btport.sys [2007-02-14 30459]
R3 BTKRNL;Bluetooth Bus Enumerator; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\btkrnl.sys [2007-02-14 868298]
R3 BTWUSB;WIDCOMM USB Bluetooth Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\btwusb.sys [2007-02-14 67960]
R3 CmBatt;Microsoft AC Adapter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys [2008-04-13 13952]
R3 e1express;Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI Express Network Connection Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e1e5132.sys [2008-02-07 242320]
R3 GEARAspiWDM;GEAR ASPI Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys [2008-04-17 15464]
R3 HBtnKey;HBtnKey; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cpqbttn.sys [2008-04-28 9344]
R3 HDAudBus;Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys [2008-04-13 144384]
R3 HECI;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HECI.sys [2007-04-06 44800]
R3 HpqKbFiltr;HpqKbFilter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HpqKbFiltr.sys [2007-06-18 16768]
R3 HSF_DPV;HSF_DPV; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSF_DPV.sys [2007-10-16 989312]
R3 HSFHWAZL;HSFHWAZL; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSFHWAZL.sys [2007-10-16 211200]
R3 IFXTPM;IFXTPM; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\IFXTPM.SYS [2007-01-23 36608]
R3 NETw4x32;Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link Adapter Driver for Windows XP 32 Bit; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NETw4x32.sys [2007-10-31 2236544]
R3 NIC1394;1394 Net Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys [2008-04-13 61824]
R3 Rasirda;WAN Miniport (IrDA); C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasirda.sys [2001-08-17 19584]
R3 rismc32;RICOH Smart Card Reader; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rismc32.sys [2006-12-20 47616]
R3 SASENUM;SASENUM; \??\C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASENUM.SYS []
R3 sdbus;sdbus; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys [2008-04-13 79232]
R3 SMCIRDA;SMSC IrCC Miniport Device Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\smcirda.sys [2004-06-16 46080]
R3 SynTP;Synaptics TouchPad Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys [2008-03-28 224672]
R3 usbehci;Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys [2008-04-13 30208]
R3 usbhub;USB2 Enabled Hub; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys [2008-04-13 59520]
R3 usbuhci;Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys [2008-04-13 20608]
R3 Wdf01000;Wdf01000; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Wdf01000.sys [2006-11-02 492000]
R3 winachsf;winachsf; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HSF_CNXT.sys [2007-10-16 731136]
S3 BTWDNDIS;Bluetooth LAN Access Server; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\btwdndis.sys [2007-02-14 149123]
S3 HidUsb;Microsoft HID Class Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys [2008-04-13 10368]
S3 HP24X;HP PC Card Smart Card Reader; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HP24X.sys [2006-10-19 33024]
S3 mouhid;Mouse HID Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys [2001-08-17 12160]
S3 USBAAPL;Apple Mobile USB Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys [2008-10-01 32000]
S3 usbccgp;Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys [2008-04-13 32128]
S3 usbprint;Microsoft USB PRINTER Class; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys [2008-04-13 25856]
S3 usbscan;USB Scanner Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys [2008-04-13 15104]
S3 USBSTOR;USB Mass Storage Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS [2008-04-13 26368]
S3 WudfPf;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys [2006-09-28 77568]
S3 WudfRd;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Reflector; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys [2006-09-28 82944]
S4 IntelIde;IntelIde; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\IntelIde.sys []

======List of services (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======

R2 Apple Mobile Device;Apple Mobile Device; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe [2008-11-07 132424]
R2 ASBroker;Logon Session Broker; C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe [2008-04-14 14336]
R2 ASChannel;Local Communication Channel; C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe [2008-04-14 14336]
R2 atchksrv;Intel(R) Active Management Technology System Status Service; C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchksrv.exe [2007-04-10 183064]
R2 Ati HotKey Poller;Ati HotKey Poller; C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe [2007-04-10 454656]
R2 Bonjour Service;Bonjour Service; C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe [2008-08-29 238888]
R2 btwdins;Bluetooth Service; C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe [2007-02-06 266295]
R2 HpFkCryptService;Drive Encryption Service; C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Drive Encryption\HpFkCrypt.exe [2007-03-11 208896]
R2 hpqwmiex;hpqwmiex; C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe [2007-12-05 144688]
R2 IFXSpMgtSrv;Security Platform Management Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe [2007-02-15 677408]
R2 IFXTCS;Trusted Platform Core Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxtcs.exe [2007-01-23 849440]
R2 Irmon;Infrared Monitor; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-14 14336]
R2 IviRegMgr;IviRegMgr; C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe [2007-01-04 112152]
R2 JavaQuickStarterService;Java Quick Starter; C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe [2009-02-06 152984]
R2 LightScribeService;LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe [2006-12-14 61440]
R2 LMS;Intel(R) Active Management Technology Local Management Service; C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\LMS.exe [2007-04-10 121624]
R2 MDM;Machine Debug Manager; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe [2006-10-26 335872]
R2 ntrtscan;OfficeScanNT RealTime Scan; C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe [2007-05-07 771704]
R2 pdfcDispatcher;PDF Document Manager; C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe [2007-05-08 540448]
R2 PersonalSecureDriveService;Personal Secure Drive service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\IfxPsdSv.exe [2007-02-15 140832]
R2 rpcnet;Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Net; C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcnet.exe [2008-09-16 47104]
R2 SWIHPWMI;SWIHPWMI; C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\Sierra Wireless\Win32\Unicode\SWIHPWMI.exe [2006-12-04 292384]
R2 tmlisten;OfficeScan NT Listener; C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe [2007-05-07 796280]
R2 UNS;Intel(R) Active Management Technology User Notification Service; C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\UNS.exe [2007-04-10 1489688]
R2 WSearch;Windows Search; C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe [2008-05-26 439808]
R3 iPod Service;iPod Service; C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe [2008-11-20 536872]
S2 PCA;PC Angel; C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\PCAngel.exe [2006-01-12 294912]
S3 aspnet_state;ASP.NET State Service; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe [2008-07-25 34312]
S3 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32;.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe [2008-07-25 69632]
S3 dlbu_device;dlbu_device; C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe [2005-04-25 466944]
S3 FontCache3.0.0.0;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0; c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe [2008-07-29 46104]
S3 GoogleDesktopManager-092308-165331;Google Desktop Manager 5.8.809.23506; C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe [2008-10-26 30192]
S3 gusvc;Google Updater Service; C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2008-04-07 136120]
S3 IDriverT;InstallDriver Table Manager; C:\Program Files\Roxio\Roxio MyDVD Basic v9\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe [2004-10-22 73728]
S3 idsvc;Windows CardSpace; c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe [2008-07-29 881664]
S3 odserv;Microsoft Office Diagnostics Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\ODSERV.EXE [2007-08-24 443776]
S3 ose;Office Source Engine; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [2006-10-26 145184]
S3 RoxMediaDB9;RoxMediaDB9; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe [2006-11-06 887544]
S3 stllssvr;stllssvr; C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe [2006-11-01 73728]
S3 WMPNetworkSvc;Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service; C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe [2006-10-18 913408]
S3 WudfSvc;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-14 14336]
S4 NetTcpPortSharing;Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service; c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe [2008-07-29 132096]

-----------------EOF-----------------


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

info.txt logfile of random's system information tool 1.05 2009-02-17 23:36:54

======Uninstall list======

-->MsiExec.exe /I{56CA5D3B-3002-4E7B-90FE-071D8FDF3814}
-->C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{69333A04-5134-40A5-A055-9166A7AA1EC8}\setup.exe -runfromtemp -l0x0009 -removeonly
-->MsiExec.exe /I{977FBE6C-AE9A-4429-B249-814F0B3A4CB1}
-->MsiExec.exe /I{AEB9948B-4FF2-47C9-990E-47014492A0FE}
-->MsiExec.exe /I{EC2ADB7C-8A45-40C9-BFD1-18F22D9A7DF5}
-->rundll32.exe setupapi.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultUninstall 132 C:\WINDOWS\INF\PCHealth.inf
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {3EC77D26-799B-4CD8-914F-C1565E796173}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {430971B1-C31E-45DA-81E0-72C095BAB72C}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {F7A31780-33C4-4E39-951A-5EC9B91D7BF1}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {FAD8A83E-9BAC-4179-9268-A35948034D85}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {FAD8A83E-9BAC-4179-9268-A35948034D85}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4CA4ECC1-DBD4-4591-8F4C-AA12AD2D3E59}
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {BEE75E01-DD3F-4D5F-B96C-609E6538D419}
Acrobat.com-->C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR Application Installer.exe -uninstall com.adobe.mauby 4875E02D9FB21EE389F73B8D1702B320485DF8CE.1
Acrobat.com-->MsiExec.exe /I{77DCDCE3-2DED-62F3-8154-05E745472D07}
Adobe AIR-->C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR Updater.exe -arp:uninstall
Adobe AIR-->MsiExec.exe /I{00203668-8170-44A0-BE44-B632FA4D780F}
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_plugin.exe
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_activeX.exe
Adobe Reader 9-->MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A90000000001}
Adobe Shockwave Player 11-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\adobe\SHOCKW~1\UNWISE.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\Install.log
Apple Mobile Device Support-->MsiExec.exe /I{EC4455AB-F155-4CC1-A4C5-88F3777F9886}
Apple Software Update-->MsiExec.exe /I{6956856F-B6B3-4BE0-BA0B-8F495BE32033}
ATI Catalyst Control Center-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\09\01\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{055EE59D-217B-43A7-ABFF-507B966405D8}\setup.exe" -l0x0 
ATI Display Driver-->rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll,[email protected] -force_restart -flags:0x2010001 -inf_classISPLAY -clean
Bonjour-->MsiExec.exe /I{8A25392D-C5D2-4E79-A2BD-C15DDC5B0959}
Catalyst Control Center - Branding-->MsiExec.exe /I{3F93B2BA-18EC-462B-9ACD-396599353EE1}
CCleaner (remove only)-->"C:\Program Files\CCleaner\uninst.exe"
Credential Manager for HP ProtectTools-->MsiExec.exe /X{377E3D59-C8FB-4E16-B3D1-E1D92D30DA00}
CueCard (remove only)-->"C:\Program Files\CueCard\uninst.exe"
Dell Photo AIO Printer 942-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\DLBUUNST.EXE -NOLICENSE
Drive Encryption for HP ProtectTools-->MsiExec.exe /X{1CF925D3-1E33-4447-889B-0751D2CF886D}
Embedded Security for HP ProtectTools-->MsiExec.exe /I{20A1D306-CE83-492A-8525-D6DF50B5944A}
Google Desktop-->C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopSetup.exe -uninstall
HijackThis 2.0.2-->"C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe" /uninstall
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe /package {CE2CDD62-0124-36CA-84D3-9F4DCF5C5BD9} /uninstall /qb+ REBOOTPROMPT=""
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe /package {CE2CDD62-0124-36CA-84D3-9F4DCF5C5BD9} /uninstall {A7EEA2F2-BFCD-4A54-A575-7B81A786E658} /qb+ REBOOTPROMPT=""
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB929399$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB939683$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915800-v4)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB915800-v4$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952287$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
HP 3D DriveGuard-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\0701\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{429E92A4-159F-4AEC-85A1-D693E1E4274D}\setup.exe" -l0x9 UNINSTALL
HP Backup and Recovery Manager Installer-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\10\01\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{3F9F7336-6DF8-476F-ABF6-C70A17FAF619}\SETUP.exe" -l0x9 -uninst -removeonly
HP BIOS Configuration for ProtectTools-->MsiExec.exe /X{C74D0FA0-1D49-464F-A707-B427EE3385C1}
HP Broadband Wireless Modules-->MsiExec.exe /X{E0742446-2B18-4204-8A46-DA70BB003318}
HP Doc Viewer-->MsiExec.exe /I{082702D5-5DD8-4600-BCE5-48B15174687F}
HP Help and Support-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\10\50\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{A93C4E94-1005-489D-BEAA-B873C1AA6CFC}\setup.exe" -l0x9 -removeonly
HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth wireless technology-->MsiExec.exe /X{84814E6B-2581-46EC-926A-823BD1C670F6}
HP Notebook Accessories Product Tour-->MsiExec.exe /I{521F72F4-FFE4-4959-AA88-EED06125211F}
HP PCMCIA Smart Card Reader-->MsiExec.exe /I{24B3DF86-75B9-4DBD-AC39-C0C041583E6F}
HP ProtectTools Security Manager-->MsiExec.exe /I{2DB165DC-DDB4-403F-B985-19F3EC7D0357}
HP Quick Launch Buttons 6.40 B2-->C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{34D2AB40-150D-475D-AE32-BD23FB5EE355}\setup.exe -runfromtemp -l0x0009 -removeonly uninst
HP Update-->MsiExec.exe /X{FE57DE70-95DE-4B64-9266-84DA811053DB}
HP User Guide Bluetooth Addendum 0062-->MsiExec.exe /I{7FD8231E-3991-48D7-A2C8-2C42A7075FB1}
HP User Guides 0058-->MsiExec.exe /I{AAD766FC-9DD0-4493-8EBF-B9DFA869E401}
HP Wireless Assistant-->MsiExec.exe /I{7E41B06E-FD17-4518-8C8E-493C251C2C8E}
Intel(R) Active Management Technology Device Software-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\mesoludlg.exe -uninstall
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\heciudlg.exe -uninstall
Intel(R) Network Connections Drivers-->Prounstl.exe
InterVideo DVD Check-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{5D97A4A7-C274-4B63-86D9-07A33435F505}\setup.exe" REMOVEALL
InterVideo WinDVD-->"C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{91810AFC-A4F8-4EBA-A5AA-B198BBC81144}\setup.exe" REMOVEALL
iTunes-->MsiExec.exe /I{318AB667-3230-41B5-A617-CB3BF748D371}
Jasc Paint Shop Photo Album-->MsiExec.exe /I{CC000127-5E5D-4A1C-90CB-EEAAAC1E3AC0}
Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8 Dell Edition-->MsiExec.exe /I{81A34902-9D0B-4920-A25C-4CDC5D14B328}
Java(TM) 6 Update 11-->MsiExec.exe /X{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216011FF}
Java(TM) 6 Update 7-->MsiExec.exe /I{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0160070}
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware-->"C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\unins000.exe"
Matrix-ks-->"C:\Program Files\KellySoftware\Matrix-ks\Uninstall.exe" "C:\Program Files\KellySoftware\Matrix-ks\install.log"
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)-->"C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\hotfix.exe" "C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\M928366\M928366Uninstall.msp"
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1-->msiexec.exe /X {CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1-->MsiExec.exe /X{CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2-->MsiExec.exe /I{C09FB3CD-3D0C-3F2D-899A-6A1D67F2073F}
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2-->MsiExec.exe /I{A3051CD0-2F64-3813-A88D-B8DCCDE8F8C7}
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1-->C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1\setup.exe
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1-->MsiExec.exe /I{CE2CDD62-0124-36CA-84D3-9F4DCF5C5BD9}
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallMSCompPackV1$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstallIDNMitigationAPIs$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWdf01005$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstallNLSDownlevelMapping$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007-->"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\setup.exe" /uninstall PROPLUSR /dll OSETUP.DLL
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Save as PDF or XPS Add-in for 2007 Microsoft Office programs-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-00B2-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Silverlight-->MsiExec.exe /X{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWudf01000$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Mozilla Firefox (3.0.6)-->C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)-->MsiExec.exe /I{C04E32E0-0416-434D-AFB9-6969D703A9EF}
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)-->MsiExec.exe /I{86493ADD-824D-4B8E-BD72-8C5DCDC52A71}
PDF Complete-->C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfiutil.exe /UGUI
Picasa 3-->"C:\Program Files\Google\Picasa3\Uninstall.exe"
QuickTime-->MsiExec.exe /I{F958CA02-BB40-4007-894B-258729456EE4}
RICOH R5C853 Driver Ver.1.00.02-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\0701\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{59F6A514-9813-47A3-948C-8A155460CC2A}\setup.exe" -l0x9 anything
Roxio Creator Audio-->MsiExec.exe /I{83FFCFC7-88C6-41c6-8752-958A45325C82}
Roxio Creator Basic v9-->MsiExec.exe /I{C8B0680B-CDAE-4809-9F91-387B6DE00F7C}
Roxio Creator Copy-->MsiExec.exe /I{619CDD8A-14B6-43a1-AB6C-0F4EE48CE048}
Roxio Creator Data-->MsiExec.exe /I{0D397393-9B50-4c52-84D5-77E344289F87}
Roxio Creator Tools-->MsiExec.exe /I{0394CDC8-FABD-4ed8-B104-03393876DFDF}
Roxio Express Labeler 3-->MsiExec.exe /I{6675CA7F-E51B-4F6A-99D4-F8F0124C6EAA}
Roxio MyDVD Basic v9-->MsiExec.exe /I{33C65B6A-5D73-4E3E-A1F9-127C27BD3F72}
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {B243E9A5-ED77-4F1B-B338-2486FD82DC85}
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {797AE457-BA17-4BBC-B501-25FB3A0103C7}
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB958439)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {6491B8AA-D11C-4648-A461-6234B31EB7E2}
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)-->MsiExec.exe /I{0EFDF2F9-836D-4EB7-A32D-038BD3F1FB2A}
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)-->MsiExec.exe /X{0EFDF2F9-836D-4EB7-A32D-038BD3F1FB2A}
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB958437)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {648FC016-2D6B-4A16-8D87-404533642F4B}
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB951338)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {558B709B-821B-4FC5-90FC-9A8890641E77}
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB950114)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {F9C3CDBA-1F00-4D4D-959D-75C9D3ACDD85}
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {5F7F6FFF-395D-480E-8450-64F385D82C5F}
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB956828)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {885E081B-72BD-4E76-8E98-30B4BE468FAC}
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB956358)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4551666D-0FD6-4C69-8A81-1C6F2E64517C}
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB938127-v2-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB953838-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB956390-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB958215-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB960714-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB961260-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952069_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB936782_WMP11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954154_WM11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\MacroMed\Flash\genuinst.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\MacroMed\Flash\KB923789.inf
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB938464$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB941569$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB946648$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950762$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950974$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951066$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951376-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951698$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951748$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952954$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953838)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB953838$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB953839$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954211$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954459$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954600$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB955069$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956391$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956802$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956803$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956841$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB957095$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB957097$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958644$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB960715$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
SereneScreen Marine Aquarium 2-->"C:\Program Files\SereneScreen\Marine Aquarium 2\unins000.exe"
Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP-->C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_VEN_14F1&DEV_2C06_hpqZ3795\UIU32m.exe -U -IhpqZ3795.INF
Sonic Activation Module-->MsiExec.exe /I{35E1EC43-D4FC-4E4A-AAB3-20DDA27E8BB0}
SoundMAX-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\10\00\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{F0A37341-D692-11D4-A984-009027EC0A9C}\setup.exe" -l0x9 -removeonly
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 9-->MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-7AD7-5464-3428-900000000004}
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition-->MsiExec.exe /X{CDDCBBF1-2703-46BC-938B-BCC81A1EEAAA}
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver-->rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynISDLL.dll",standAloneUninstall
TMJ_Atlas_v1-->MsiExec.exe /I{29256A3D-2EDA-4FEC-9207-1AC56CA80B4F}
ToothAtlas_v5_1-->MsiExec.exe /I{50F11C2D-0CAF-4854-B14D-FFF39063270B}
Trend Micro OfficeScan Client-->"C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrmv.exe"
Update for Microsoft Office Access 2007 Help (KB957241)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {D670F9B9-3E84-47B5-8A4A-618B65DB1593}
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB957242)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {51864046-74C8-487B-97CD-6167A4B1DB56}
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB952142)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4AD3A076-427C-491F-A5B7-7D1DE788A756}
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Help (KB957246)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {6F0E4983-E419-4591-B7DD-EFB0073D3E47}
Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 Help (KB957247)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {B20E2C59-EEC5-4102-9E50-5DBB2093C37D}
Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Help (KB957249)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {4E140A5A-4A90-404A-B955-10C2D98CD3EE}
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB957252)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {54DF3345-0720-4224-9740-C7E00303F565}
Update for Microsoft Script Editor Help (KB957253)-->msiexec /package {90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {F21BF703-548C-47B2-B92A-6876E9566C42}
Update for Office 2007 (KB946691)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {A420F522-7395-4872-9882-C591B4B92278}
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (kb959634)-->msiexec /package {91120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {50C77E2F-5C1C-467D-9BC8-3CA07D28C9F2}
Update for Windows XP (KB943729)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB943729$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951072-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951978$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB955839$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
VLC media player 0.9.2-->C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\uninstall.exe
WD Diagnostics-->MsiExec.exe /X{0AB76F69-E761-4CFA-B9B0-A1906B4E9E4B}
Windows Internet Explorer 7-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Media Format 11 runtime-->"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmsetsdk.exe" /UninstallAll
Windows Media Format 11 runtime-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWMFDist11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Media Player 11-->"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Setup_wm.exe" /Uninstall
Windows Media Player 11-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallwmp11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin-->MsiExec.exe /I{69FDFBB6-351D-4B8C-89D8-867DC9D0A2A4}
Windows Search 4.0-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB940157$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows XP Service Pack 3-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"

======Security center information======

AV: Trend Micro OfficeScan Antivirus

System event log

Computer Name: SDDWESTERHAUS12
Event Code: 7035
Message: The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.

Record Number: 13654
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20090120152650.000000-480
Event Type: information
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM

Computer Name: SDDWESTERHAUS12
Event Code: 7036
Message: The Application Layer Gateway Service service entered the running state.

Record Number: 13653
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20090120152650.000000-480
Event Type: information
User: 

Computer Name: SDDWESTERHAUS12
Event Code: 7035
Message: The Application Layer Gateway Service service was successfully sent a start control.

Record Number: 13652
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20090120152650.000000-480
Event Type: information
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM

Computer Name: SDDWESTERHAUS12
Event Code: 7036
Message: The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.

Record Number: 13651
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20090120152640.000000-480
Event Type: information
User: 

Computer Name: SDDWESTERHAUS12
Event Code: 7035
Message: The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.

Record Number: 13650
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20090120152640.000000-480
Event Type: information
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM

Application event log

Computer Name: SDDWESTERHAUS12
Event Code: 0
Message: LMS Service beginning main loop

Record Number: 4990
Source Name: LMS
Time Written: 20090115103519.000000-480
Event Type: information
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM

Computer Name: SDDWESTERHAUS12
Event Code: 4
Message: The LightScribe Service started successfully.

Record Number: 4989
Source Name: LightScribeService
Time Written: 20090115103519.000000-480
Event Type: information
User: 

Computer Name: SDDWESTERHAUS12
Event Code: 0
Message: 
Record Number: 4988
Source Name: IviRegMgr
Time Written: 20090115103519.000000-480
Event Type: information
User: 

Computer Name: SDDWESTERHAUS12
Event Code: 1
Message: 
Record Number: 4987
Source Name: Bonjour Service
Time Written: 20090115103519.000000-480
Event Type: information
User: 

Computer Name: SDDWESTERHAUS12
Event Code: 0
Message: 
Record Number: 4986
Source Name: btwdins
Time Written: 20090115103505.000000-480
Event Type: information
User: 

======Environment variables======

"ComSpec"=%SystemRoot%\system32\cmd.exe
"Path"=%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\bin;C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\DLLShared\;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\
"windir"=%SystemRoot%
"FP_NO_HOST_CHECK"=NO
"OS"=Windows_NT
"PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE"=x86
"PROCESSOR_LEVEL"=6
"PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER"=x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6, GenuineIntel
"PROCESSOR_REVISION"=1706
"NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS"=2
"PATHEXT"=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH
"TEMP"=%SystemRoot%\TEMP
"TMP"=%SystemRoot%\TEMP
"RoxioCentral"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\Roxio Central33\
"CLASSPATH"=.;C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
"QTJAVA"=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\lib\ext\QTJava.zip

-----------------EOF-----------------


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Eddie, I do indeed have a split hard drive on my laptop.


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here is the latest MBAM scan log.

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.33
Database version: 1745
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3

2/17/2009 11:47:45 PM
mbam-log-2009-02-17 (23-47-45).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 55203
Time elapsed: 3 minute(s), 12 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmm, did you start MBAM by going to Run and typing:

mbam.exe /developer

if so, that's okay 

===========

Download ComboFix from one of these locations:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*
*Link 3*

** IMPORTANT !!! Save ComboFix.exe to your Desktop*

1. Close any open browsers.

2. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.

3. Open *notepad* and copy/paste the text in the quotebox below into it:



> Registry::
> [-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountp oints2\{048aff9e-9fe3-11dd-8801-002186ad2b43}]
> [-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountp oints2\{1f771b8a-b2d8-11dd-882c-00215c300833}]


Save this as *CFScript.txt*, in the same location as ComboFix.exe










Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you at *C:\ComboFix.txt* which I will require in your next reply.

Also, post a fresh HijackThis log.

eddie


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

ComboFix 09-02-18.01 - User 2009-02-19 9:40:24.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2031.1411 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\User\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\User\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: Trend Micro OfficeScan Antivirus *On-access scanning enabled* (Updated)
* Created a new restore point

WARNING -THIS MACHINE DOES NOT HAVE THE RECOVERY CONSOLE INSTALLED !!
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-01-19 to 2009-02-19 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-02-19 09:45 . 2009-02-19 09:45 d--------	c:\documents and settings\TEMP
2009-02-17 23:36 . 2009-02-17 23:36 d--------	C:\rsit
2009-02-10 20:48 . 2009-02-10 20:48	1,809	--a------	c:\windows\imsins.BAK
2009-02-10 16:55 . 2009-02-10 16:55 d--------	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2009-02-10 16:55 . 2009-02-10 16:55 d--------	c:\program files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2009-02-10 16:55 . 2009-02-10 16:55 d--------	c:\documents and settings\User\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2009-02-10 16:55 . 2009-02-10 16:55 d--------	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2009-02-10 16:48 . 2009-02-10 16:48 d--------	c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2009-02-10 16:48 . 2009-02-10 16:48 d--------	c:\documents and settings\User\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-02-10 16:48 . 2009-02-10 16:48 d--------	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2009-02-10 16:48 . 2009-01-14 16:11	38,496	--a------	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2009-02-10 16:48 . 2009-01-14 16:11	15,504	--a------	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2009-02-06 08:51 . 2009-02-06 08:51	410,984	--a------	c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-02-01 19:04 . 2009-02-01 19:55 d--------	c:\program files\Dl_cats
2009-02-01 18:23 . 2009-02-01 18:23 d--------	C:\Dell942
2009-02-01 13:43 . 2009-02-01 13:47 d--------	c:\documents and settings\User\Application Data\Personal Finance
2009-01-31 21:53 . 2009-01-31 21:56 d--------	c:\documents and settings\User\Application Data\FileOpen
2009-01-30 08:59 . 2009-01-30 08:59 d--------	c:\windows\system32\XPSViewer
2009-01-30 08:59 . 2009-01-30 08:59 d--------	c:\program files\Reference Assemblies
2009-01-30 08:58 . 2009-01-30 09:51 d--------	c:\windows\SxsCaPendDel
2009-01-30 08:58 . 2009-01-30 08:59 d--------	C:\5816e01ee449a200bc
2009-01-30 08:58 . 2008-07-06 04:06	1,676,288	---------	c:\windows\system32\xpssvcs.dll
2009-01-30 08:58 . 2008-07-06 04:06	1,676,288	-----c---	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\xpssvcs.dll
2009-01-30 08:58 . 2008-07-06 02:50	597,504	-----c---	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\printfilterpipelinesvc.exe
2009-01-30 08:58 . 2008-07-06 04:06	575,488	---------	c:\windows\system32\xpsshhdr.dll
2009-01-30 08:58 . 2008-07-06 04:06	575,488	-----c---	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\xpsshhdr.dll
2009-01-30 08:58 . 2008-07-06 04:06	117,760	---------	c:\windows\system32\prntvpt.dll
2009-01-30 08:58 . 2008-07-06 04:06	89,088	-----c---	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\filterpipelineprintproc.dll

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-02-11 04:50	---------	d-----w	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2009-02-06 16:51	---------	d-----w	c:\program files\Java
2009-02-06 16:42	---------	d-----w	c:\program files\Trend Micro
2009-02-02 03:04	---------	d-----w	c:\program files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942
2009-02-01 05:28	---------	d-----w	c:\program files\Brown & Herbranson
2009-01-30 16:59	---------	d-----w	c:\program files\MSBuild
2009-01-15 16:57	---------	d-----w	c:\program files\CCleaner
2008-12-22 05:28	---------	d-----w	c:\documents and settings\User\Application Data\InterVideo
2008-10-26 20:52	122,880	----a-w	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\GoogleDesktopMozilla.dll
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SoundMAXPnP"="c:\program files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe" [2007-01-05 872448]
"atchk"="c:\program files\Intel\AMT\atchk.exe" [2007-04-10 404248]
"PTHOSTTR"="c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE" [2007-01-09 145184]
"IFXSPMGT"="c:\windows\system32\ifxspmgt.exe" [2007-02-15 677408]
"SynTPEnh"="c:\program files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe" [2008-03-28 1040384]
"Cpqset"="c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe" [2007-05-03 57344]
"PDF Complete"="c:\program files\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe" [2007-05-08 331552]
"hpWirelessAssistant"="c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe" [2007-03-01 472776]
"QlbCtrl"="c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe" [2007-11-06 177456]
"WatchDog"="c:\program files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe" [2007-05-23 192512]
"OfficeScanNT Monitor"="c:\program files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe" [2007-05-07 702072]
"DAEMON Tools-1033"="c:\program files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" [2004-03-12 81920]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2008-06-12 34672]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-02-06 136600]
"Dell Photo AIO Printer 942"="c:\program files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe" [2005-04-28 294912]
"DellMCM"="c:\program files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe" [2004-07-27 262144]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2007-05-08 54840]
"Google Desktop Search"="c:\program files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" [2008-10-26 30192]
"Recguard"="c:\windows\Sminst\Recguard.exe" [2005-12-20 1187840]
"Reminder"="c:\windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe" [2006-03-09 806912]
"Scheduler"="c:\windows\SMINST\Scheduler.exe" [2006-10-09 697976]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2008-11-04 413696]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2008-11-20 290088]
"DLBUCATS"="c:\windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll" [2007-02-12 73728]

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Bluetooth.lnk - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe [2007-02-06 561213]
DVD Check.lnk - c:\program files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe [2008-09-16 192512]

[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}"= "c:\program files\Windows Desktop Search\MSNLNamespaceMgr.dll" [2008-05-26 304128]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"= "c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL" [2008-05-13 77824]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon]
2008-12-22 11:05 356352 c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\OneCard]
2007-02-06 17:30 74240 c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ASWLNPkg.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Notification Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ SbHpNp scecli ASWLNPkg

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Wdf01000.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\TrendAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\SMINST\\Scheduler.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\firefox.exe"=

R0 d346bus;d346bus;c:\windows\system32\drivers\d346bus.sys [2008-10-06 156800]
R0 d346prt;d346prt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\d346prt.sys [2008-10-06 5248]
R0 SafeBoot;SafeBoot;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SafeBoot.sys [2007-02-07 100495]
R0 SbAlg;SbAlg;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SbAlg.sys [2006-10-09 44720]
R1 PersonalSecureDrive;PersonalSecureDrive;c:\windows\system32\drivers\psd.sys [2007-01-23 39080]
R1 RsvLock;RsvLock;c:\windows\system32\drivers\rsvlock.sys [2007-02-07 5808]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys [2009-01-15 8944]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [2009-01-15 55024]
R2 ASBroker;Logon Session Broker;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k Cognizance [2006-02-28 14336]
R2 ASChannel;Local Communication Channel;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k Cognizance [2006-02-28 14336]
R2 HpFkCryptService;Drive Encryption Service;c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\Drive Encryption\HpFkCrypt.exe [2007-03-11 208896]
R2 pdfcDispatcher;PDF Document Manager;c:\program files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe [2008-09-16 540448]
R2 SWIHPWMI;SWIHPWMI;c:\program files\HPQ\Shared\Sierra Wireless\Win32\Unicode\SWIHPWMI.exe [2006-12-04 292384]
R2 TmFilter;Trend Micro Filter;c:\program files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmxpflt.sys [2008-04-09 205328]
R2 TmPreFilter;Trend Micro PreFilter;c:\program files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmpreflt.sys [2008-04-09 36368]
R2 UNS;Intel(R) Active Management Technology User Notification Service;c:\program files\Intel\AMT\UNS.EXE [2008-09-16 1489688]
R3 IFXTPM;IFXTPM;c:\windows\system32\drivers\ifxtpm.sys [2008-09-16 36608]
R3 rismc32;RICOH Smart Card Reader;c:\windows\system32\drivers\rismc32.sys [2008-09-16 47616]
S3 GoogleDesktopManager-092308-165331;Google Desktop Manager 5.8.809.23506;c:\program files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe [2008-10-26 30192]
S3 HP24X;HP PC Card Smart Card Reader;c:\windows\system32\drivers\HP24X.sys [2008-09-16 33024]
S3 SASENUM;SASENUM;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASENUM.SYS [2009-01-15 7408]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Cognizance	REG_MULTI_SZ ASBroker ASChannel
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder

2009-02-07 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-07-30 11:34]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\User\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\fmygexuv.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxps://lluonline.llu.edu/webapps/portal/frameset.jsp
FF - component: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\components\GoogleDesktopMozilla.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Google\Picasa3\npPicasa3.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\np-mswmp.dll
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1367 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-02-19 09:45:23
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Cpqset = c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe????????T??????????????|?M?|?????M?|&[email protected] 
DLBUCATS = rundll32 c:\windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\pdfcDispatcher]
"ImagePath"="c:\program files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe /startedbyscm:66B66708-40E2BE4D-pdfcService"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(992)
c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
c:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ASWLNPkg.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\bin\ItMsg.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\TrayIcon.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\bin\HPBrand.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ASChnl.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ItDAC.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ItReports.DLL
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\BioAuth.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ittal.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ASBIoAT.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\STEngine.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ItVCClient.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ittalsnap.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\AuthWiz.dll

- - - - - - - > 'lsass.exe'(1048)
c:\windows\SbHpNp.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\bin\ASWLNPkg.dll
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\bin\ItMsg.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\windows\system32\ati2evxx.exe
c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
c:\windows\system32\scardsvr.exe
c:\windows\system32\ati2evxx.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Intel\AMT\ATCHKSRV.EXE
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\windows\system32\IFXTCS.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\program files\Intel\AMT\LMS.EXE
c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
c:\program files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\NTRtScan.exe
c:\windows\system32\IfxPsdSv.exe
c:\windows\system32\rpcnet.exe
c:\windows\system32\searchindexer.exe
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
c:\program files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\TmListen.exe
c:\windows\Temp\DV8143.EXE
c:\program files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\CNTAoSMgr.exe
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\asghost.exe
c:\windows\system32\msiexec.exe
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
c:\program files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
c:\program files\Hewlett-Packard\Embedded Security Software\PSDrt.exe
c:\program files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\windows\system32\searchprotocolhost.exe
c:\windows\system32\searchfilterhost.exe
c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiadap.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2009-02-19 9:48:47 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2009-02-19 17:48:44

Pre-Run: 52,109,381,632 bytes free
Post-Run: 52,008,267,776 bytes free

221	--- E O F ---	2009-02-11 04:52:34


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:05, on 2009-02-19
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Drive Encryption\HpFkCrypt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchksrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxtcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe
C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IfxPsdSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcnet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\UNS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\Sierra Wireless\Win32\Unicode\SWIHPWMI.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TE939E.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\CNTAoSMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\bin\asghost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchk.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe
C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.EXE
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hp.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.hp.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Credential Manager for HP ProtectTools - {DF21F1DB-80C6-11D3-9483-B03D0EC10000} - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ItIEAddIn.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [atchk] "C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchk.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTHOSTTR] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IFXSPMGT] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe /NotifyLogon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDF Complete] "C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsty.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WatchDog] C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OfficeScanNT Monitor] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\pccntmon.exe" -HideWindow
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 942] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\dlbubmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellMCM] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 942\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\Sminst\Recguard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\WINDOWS\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Scheduler] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLBUCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLBUtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: E-mail.lnk = ?
O4 - Startup: Internet.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: DVD Check.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1227686338171
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: OneCard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ASWLNPkg.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology System Status Service (atchksrv) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\atchksrv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: dlbu_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbucoms.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.8.809.23506 (GoogleDesktopManager-092308-165331) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Drive Encryption Service (HpFkCryptService) - SafeBoot International - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Drive Encryption\HpFkCrypt.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Roxio MyDVD Basic v9\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Security Platform Management Service (IFXSpMgtSrv) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxspmgt.exe
O23 - Service: Trusted Platform Core Service (IFXTCS) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifxtcs.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScanNT RealTime Scan (ntrtscan) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\ntrtscan.exe
O23 - Service: PC Angel (PCA) - SoftThinks - C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\PCAngel.exe
O23 - Service: PDF Document Manager (pdfcDispatcher) - PDF Complete Inc - C:\Program Files\PDF Complete\pdfsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Personal Secure Drive service (PersonalSecureDriveService) - Infineon Technologies AG - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IfxPsdSv.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Net (rpcnet) - Absolute Software Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcnet.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: SWIHPWMI - Sierra Wireless Inc. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\Sierra Wireless\Win32\Unicode\SWIHPWMI.exe
O23 - Service: OfficeScan NT Listener (tmlisten) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\OfficeScan Client\tmlisten.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Management Technology User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\AMT\UNS.exe

--
End of file - 12270 bytes


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'll do a quick online scan, but I don't think its malware related. If the scan comes back okay, apart from this extra bit, I'll move this one to Hardware, as the guru's there may be able to help on this 

==========

Please do an online scan with Kaspersky WebScanner

Kaspersky online scanner uses JAVA tecnology to perform the scan. If you do not have the latest JAVA version, follow the instrutions below under *Upgrading your Java Runtime Environment*, to download and install the latest vesion.


Read through the requirements and privacy statement and click on *Accept* button.
It will start downloading and installing the scanner and virus definitions. You will be prompted to install an application from Kaspersky. Click *Run*.
When the downloads have finished, click on *Settings*.
Make sure the following is checked. 
*Spyware, Adware, Dialers, and other potentially dangerous programs 
Archives
Mail databases*

Click on *My Computer* under *Scan*.
Once the scan is complete, it will display the results. Click on *View Scan Report*.
You will see a list of infected items there. Click on *Save Report As...*.
Save this report to a convenient place. Change the *Files of type* to *Text file (.txt)* before clicking on the *Save* button.
Please post this log in your next reply.
*Upgrading Java*:

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 12*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Select your Platform and check the box that says: "*I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 6 License Agreement.*".
Click on *Continue*.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation (jre-6u7-windows-i586-p.exe) and save it to your desktop. Do NOT use the Sun Download Manager..
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.(Vista users, right cklick on the *jre-6u7-windows-i586-p.exe* and select "Run as an Administrator.")

==========

CLICK THIS TO LINK TO BE SURE YOU CAN VIEW HIDDEN FILES

Please go here:
*The Spy Killer Forum*
Click on "New Topic"
Put your name, e-mail address, and this as the title: "*PUT FILE PATH HERE*".
Put a link to this Tech Support Guy topic in the description box.
Then next to the file box, at the bottom, click the *browse* button, then navigate to this file:
*C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\IAM\Bin\ASTSVCC.dll *


Click *Open*.
Click *Post*.
Thank you!!


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

I ran msconfig and unchecked a bunch of stuff from startup that didn't seen necessary. This fixed the problem. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Excellent :up:

We'll just remove the tools we've used, and then its done 

===========

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and tools used in the removal of malware*


Click *START* then *RUN*
Now type *Combofix /u* in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space* between the *X* and the *U*, it needs to be there










--------------------------

You can delete the *RSIT* program off your Desktop.

eddie


----------



## burton117 (Apr 16, 2006)

very good.. thanks again!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

No problem


----------

